# Asus eee pc wlan karte läuft nicht

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen

Hab bis jetzt mal rausgefunden das es sich um einen 

BCM4313 wlan chip handelt

```

# lspci 

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

```

hab jetzt auch diese seite gefunden mit linux driver

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

so nun bin ich laut dem Readme vorgegangen leider bekomme ich immer eine fehlermeldung schon beim entpacken mit tar

```
Kann Datei-Eigentümer nicht zu uid 52258, gid 100 ändern: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
```

ich bin mittels der konsole zu root gewechselt und dann per ssh auf den kleinen asus eee pc drauf (auch dort als root)

Kernel wäre 3.1.0

kde4.7.2 

Ich habe ne live cd probier (Linux Mint) um zu gucken ob der wlan chip unter linux überhaupt läuft .. 

lauft der live cd ja tut sie ... recht ok sogar ...  ausgespuckt wurde mir das hier

```

mint@mint ~ $ lspci -vv -s 02:00.0

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2047

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at f9ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: brcm80211

   Kernel modules: brcm80211
```

leider find ich ein modul brcm80211 nicht.

hmm wenn wer noch infos braucht bitte sagen.

hoffe es kann mir wer helfen dieses wlan zum laufen zu bringen

danke schon mal im vorhinein..

mfg

schatti

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ist die nun die Fortsetzung aus diesem Foren-Thread ?

Schau doch auch mal ob http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

weiterhilft.

----------

## hilti_hit

Hallo!

Bei mir geht es mit net-wireless/broadcom-sta.

Anders habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen, trotzdem zwei interessante Links zu dem Thema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6814234.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880657-highlight-brcm.html

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm, ist die nun die Fortsetzung aus diesem Foren-Thread ?
> 
> Schau doch auch mal ob http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx
> 
> weiterhilft.

 

wieso fortsetzung ? .. ich hole mir nur hilfe halt ... ist es verboten auf 2 foren zu fragen ?

mit broadcom-sta geht garnix ... der jammer ständig über die probleme

```

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_B43:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

```

und ja ich habe den Kernel schon 20 mal neu configuriert ... sogar die config neu erstellen lassen usw.. 

werd mir die links von heute nochmal anschauen kennen tu ich sie schon..

mfg

schatti

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hmm, ist die nun die Fortsetzung aus diesem Foren-Thread ?
> 
> Schau doch auch mal ob http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx
> 
> weiterhilft. 
> ...

 

Nein ist vermutlich nicht verboten.

Doch ich verstehe das eigentliche Problem immer noch nicht so recht, ist doch vermutlich nur ne frage der Kernel Konfiguration wie schon vom Ebuild vorgeschlagen?!

Siehe zb auch http://nixbits.net/wiki/Asus_eeepc_1015ped_Gentoo_Linux#wireless_nic

----------

## Schattenschlag

tja und genau daran scheitere ich ja, ich kann ja mal die .config datei hochladen aber ich finde echt nicht mehr wo ich was einstellen soll damit diese fehlermeldung nicht kommt..

ich werde jetzt eine neue config nochmal erstellen kann doch ned sein das ich das ned hinbekomme ...gruml

----------

## bbgermany

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit broadcom-sta geht garnix ... der jammer ständig über die probleme
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

diese Optionen müssen abgeschaltet sein, damit das Paket broadcom-sta übersetzt/installiert werden kann. Um nach den Optionen zu suchen einfach "make menuconfig" starten und dann mit SHIFT+7 (aka /) nach den Optionen suchen. Das zeigt dir dann auch in welchem Menü die Punkte versteckt sind.

Wenn du den Kernel neu übersetzt hast und installiert hast, einfach nochmal das Paket broadcom-sta installieren. Dann sollte das auch alles funktionieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Schattenschlag

habs hinbekommen ... und zwar hab ich die driver von der broadcom seite compiliert und dann in den kernel eingeflegt ... das einzige was ich nun noch nicht ganz kapier ist das 

es unter root klappt also die verbindung zum internet  aber unter dem user nicht ?

```
mit dem programm -wpa-supplicant -> als root klappt da findet er die eth1(wlankarte) und zack bin online

das gleiche mit den user findet das prog die eth1 leider nicht .. wieso is mir noch schleierhaft ...
```

ach ja und das hier ist auch aufgetaucht beim hochfahren ...

```
net.eth1 | ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Operation not supported
```

woran dieser fehler nun verknüpft ist weis ich leider nicht ...

so hoffe nun das mit wpa noch in den griff zu bekommen...

mfg

schatti

----------

